# Боль в левой лопатке при глубоком вдохе



## guestfreeman (13 Янв 2019)

Доброе время суток. Второй день при глубоком вдохе в районе левой лопатки возникает сильная боль, она мешает глубоко вдохнуть.  Эта же боль, но не такая сильная,  появляется, если я отвожу левую руку в опущенном, согнутом в локте состоянии, назад. Кашля, температуры, утомляемости, головных болей нет. Травм не было. С сердцем проблем никогда не было. Есть остеохондроз и 2 протрузии поясничного отдела, но не знаю могут ли они быть причиной. Что это может быть ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2019)

Остеохондроз и 2 протрузии грудного отдела.
Но чаще мышцы и реберно-позвонковые суставы.


----------



## guestfreeman (23 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, выяснение причины - мышцы и реберно-позвонковые суставы как диагностируется ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2019)

Осмотр врача.

Есть кому подавить на позвоночник?


----------



## MUS))) (23 Янв 2019)

guestfreeman написал(а):


> Доброе время суток. Второй день при глубоком вдохе в районе левой лопатки возникает сильная боль, она мешает глубоко вдохнуть.  Эта же боль, но не такая сильная,  появляется, если я отвожу левую руку в опущенном, согнутом в локте состоянии, назад. Кашля, температуры, утомляемости, головных болей нет. Травм не было. С сердцем проблем никогда не было. Есть остеохондроз и 2 протрузии поясничного отдела, но не знаю могут ли они быть причиной. Что это может быть ?


У меня так было весной аж полтора месяца, бегала и к терапевту, чтоб ЭКГ сделали, там норма, в итоге сказала МРТ грудного отдела делать, там мелкие протрузии есть, но врач сказал, что они не значительные и это не из- за них,заметила,что такое происходит как понервничаю, назначали Мидокалм, еще травки там разные типа пустырника, нервохель, массаж делала.. Так полтора месяца проходила, ужасно ,но потом само прошло.


----------



## guestfreeman (25 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Осмотр врача.
> Есть кому подавить на позвоночник?


Супруга думаю может подавить. Как именно нужно подавить ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Ложитесь на живот и пусть супруга подавит на позвоночник.
Сперва двумя пальцами одновременно слева и справа, как вилкой, вдоль позвоночника на каждый позвонок. Сильно достаточно.
И потом кулаками одновременно справа и слева, в 10 см от позвоночника на ребра.
Как и где больнее?


----------

